# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Российские хакеры Turla используют комментарии в Instagram Бритни Спирс

## olejah

Группа кибершпионов Turla, которую относят к российской разведки, запустила бэкдор, замаскированный под расширение Firefox. Особенность этого бэкдора заключается в том, что он использует комментарии к фотографиям Britney Spears в Instagram в качестве командного центра (C&C).

Обнаруженное в недавней вредоносной кампании исследователями ESET, это расширение Firefox является частью более крупного арсенала инструментов для взлома, используемых Turla. Для распространения своего бэкдора злоумышленники используют зараженные сайты, на которых размещен код, загружающий и запускающий вредоносные файлы на компьютере пользователя.

Эксперты ESET установили, что вредоносное расширение Firefox устанавливается скомпрометированным сайтом Swiss. Посетителям этого сайта было предложено установить расширение, якобы представляющее собой кодировку HTML5. ESET говорит, что это простой JavaScript-бэкдор, который докладывает об активности пользователя своим операторам.

Дальнейший анализ ESET показал, что расширение Firefox загружает версию бэкдора Skipper, известного семейства вредоносных программ, которым пользуется Turla.

Но самая странная находка ESET ждала впереди. Эксперты обнаружили, что вредоносная программа подключается к комментариям фотографий, загруженных в аккаунт Instagram Бритни Спирс, и ищет тот, значение хэша которого равно 183.



«Мы изучили комментарий с хэшем 183. Он был написан 6 февраля, а фотография была опубликована в начале января. Если пропустить его через регулярное выражение, мы получим следующий сокращенный URL-адрес: http:// bit. ly/2kdhuHX» - говорится в сообщении ESET.

Исследователи утверждают, что регулярное выражение ищет либо @|#, либо Unicode-символ \200d. Этот символ на самом деле является непечатаемым символом, называемым «Zero Width Joiner», обычно используемым для разделения эмоджи. Он предшествует каждому символу, который создает путь к URL-адресу:

smith2155< 200d >#2hot ma< 200d >ke lovei< 200d >d to < 200d >her, < 200d >uupss < 200d >#Hot < 200d >#X

Сокращенная ссылка, при ее «развертывании» представляет собой ссылку вида static.travelclothes. org/dolR_1ert.php

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Почему именно Бритни?  :Cheesy: 

Надо отметить, что план гениальный.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## olejah

Ахахаха. Круто, да?  :Cheesy:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

100%

----------

*olejah*

----------

